# Interpreting a home pregnancy test.



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey guys I took a pregnancy test this morning and in the first few minutes it appeared negative but when I looked at it an hour later it had a fairly light but definitely positive blue line.

WTF?? Is this line even noteworthy?

For what it's worth, I'm early to be testing anyways. But this line is taunting me!! What does it mean?

Thanks!


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

I follow the no good after 10 minutes (or whatever your brand states) rule. I have been fooled before by evap lines. I would retest within the parameters of the test. Good luck!


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

How early are you testing? I've never had a line with any color that was a false positive. I am betting that you are pregnant (unless you are super-early, like 4 dpo or something...). Good luck!


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey again, thanks for the replies. I', about 7 or 8 dpo I think. And yeah, it's for sure a BLUE line as opposed to a Grey one. I've never experienced this before... even with my third child when I took about a gazillion tests!

I'm just so befuddled over this. I'm going to test again for sure in a couple days but in the meantime I'm going CRAZY!


----------



## HerMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like it could go either way, I got a light line on a blue test at 9 dpo and never had a false positive on any test. GL!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Have you seen www.peeonastick.com? Lots of answers there and galleries of photos of tests that are evaps as well as positives.

Good luck!


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Just wondering if you've tested again and, if so, the line darkened within the time limit.

I'd never had this happen and always assumed a colored line was a bfp but now I just tested early and had the exact same experience you did (faint blue line after the time limit). I know you are supposed to interpret results within the 10 minutes but I am confused as to why a test would turn blue without being positive... anyway, hope we both get the results we are wanting!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

could go either way but definitely its early and this could be it.

either wait a couple days or just keep testing daily until either you get a definite pos or a period.

good luck!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

That happened to me and I was pregnant! I was sure I was, woke up, it was negative, I was very disapointed, threw it away and went back to sleep. When I woke for the day, I dont know what made me do it, but I pulled it out of the trash to look and there it was. So faint I almost thought I was fooling myself. So I drove to target for another one and retested in ther bathroom. That one was for sure. I tested way early too.

Believe it or not the dollar tree tests seem to be the best ones (and cheap!) according to www.peeonastick.com I love that site!


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't know...if it was just a few minutes later--like 10-15, I'd be waiting and testing again very soon.

Sometimes it takes a while, especially if you're very early in the pregnancy, for the hormones to darken the line.


----------

